# Weekly BLD and FMC



## MistArts (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm hosting it here: http://www.mistarts.net/

Please Enjoy. 

Also, I need someone who knows php to help with the submit form.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2008)

cool...thanks


----------



## alexc (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome! I will enter!


----------

